# oral cancer epidemic in men



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Due to oral sex and the HPV virus. I know 4 male veterans that I work with at the VA that have gotten throat/oral cancer due to this with 1 passing away thus far. It is a very real and of course an almost ignored problem.
I do also want to comment that I do think that women are biologically predisposed to be "sturdier" than men or more resistant to illness, viruses, etc....due to kit being an essential piece of propagation of the species.



> Men are four times more likely than women to be diagnosed with oral cancer, a hard-to-detect, hard-to-treat disease that has overtaken cervical cancer as the most common HPV-related malignancy in the United States.


Oral sex: HPV is causing an oral cancer epidemic in men | The Sacramento Bee


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That’s very sad. So, no oral sex then. That’s very sad too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We need to ban military style assault oral copulation. 

Seriously though, where's our colored ribbon? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Makes earning those red wings all the more perilous!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Those statistics have been around for a while. One is fairly safe if monogamy is practiced. It’s the if it feels good do it that creates most of the danger. JMHO on the battle front.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Uh-- what about snuff?
Causes a lot of mouth cancer!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If men get cancer from oral sex with women, does that not mean that women are to blame??


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

tango said:


> If men get cancer from oral sex with women, does that not mean that women are to blame??


No, it means that men have less ability to kill off the virus as opposed to women, men get cancer at 4 times the rate of women and certain men should exercise caution.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

tango said:


> Uh-- what about snuff?
> Causes a lot of mouth cancer!


Correct. So does moderate smoking combined with moderate alcohol use.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hint: avoid fast women or anyone permiscuois


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok men. 
One of us is going to have to man up and take one for the team. 
Who is willing to throw personal safety aside to make sure TG stays happy and contented. 
I think the silver tongue with oak leaf clusters medal is appropriate for the volunteers.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Oral sex...death?

Gotta die from something...may as well be fatty foods and poon.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Box of frogs said:


> Ok men.
> One of us is going to have to man up and take one for the team.
> Who is willing to throw personal safety aside to make sure TG stays happy and contented.
> I think the silver tongue with oak leaf clusters medal is appropriate for the volunteers.


Count me in but, I have to warn ya....if she's had the best, she'll scorn the rest. (of you) :devil::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Too sad. Where I was raised at they said thats why the Lord made it look like a Taco. Guess its time to pay the piper on that faulty advice. Was there any evidence of snuff dippers doing any better or worse on the survival rates? Thanks. What about them who gargled listerine shortly there after or maybe took a big chug of Bourbon? Or at least a beer rinse? Enquiring minds need to know stuff like that ya know?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Everything, even great things, have an eventual cost... even life itself. We knew that going in (so to speak) and won't cry about it now. Worth every bump, lump. and bag of chemo.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Box of frogs @Robie :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Almost spilled tea in my lap


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

TG said:


> @Box of frogs @Robie :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> Almost spilled tea in my lap


Don't burn anything....


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Everything causes cancer now days. Eat broccoli off it then you cancel out the cancer. I sprinkle broccoli dust on my cigs before 8 smoke them..shit tastes healthy as f..k


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

I guess we forgot that smoking causes oral cancer too
And also the fact that more men smoke than women
got to keep our minds out of the gutter

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> I guess we forgot that smoking causes oral cancer too
> And also the fact that more men smoke than women
> got to keep our minds out of the gutter
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Uh, you have heard of HPV, right? It's no joke.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

12vman said:


> I guess we forgot that smoking causes oral cancer too
> And also the fact that more men smoke than women
> got to keep our minds out of the gutter
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Might wanna check the settings on your flux capacitor, I think you overshot... this isn't the 17th century. We can discuss diseases affecting our age demographic when appropriate, and it has nothing to do with gutters. And no, we didn't forget that smoking causes oral cancer too. The OP was about the HPV virus spiking cases of oral cancer specifically because of oral sex, cases NOT caused by smoking. You know... more of that sciency stuff!


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> Uh, you have heard of HPV, right? It's no joke.


Ive been in practice for 21 years....I hv heard of it

its one of many risk factors for oral cancers


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

StratMaster said:


> Might wanna check the settings on your flux capacitor, I think you overshot... this isn't the 17th century. We can discuss diseases affecting our age demographic when appropriate, and it has nothing to do with gutters. And no, we didn't forget that smoking causes oral cancer too. The OP was about the HPV virus spiking cases of oral cancer specifically because of oral sex, cases NOT caused by smoking. You know... more of that sciency stuff!


then show me where the smoking cases were culled out then.........the article is one big advertisement for Gardasil......as they are pushing big time for boys to get the expensive vaccine now too..not to mention that its safety is and has been called into question for years now

As I said before exposure to HPV is just one of the many risk factors in whether or not somebody has oral cancer...smoking is one of the biggies though

funny how just now HPV in boys is "spiking".......just in time for the expensive vaccine to save the day...........marketing 101 at its best

and since when is 13k possible or unconfirmed cases of HPV make an "epidemic"......there is 323 M documented folks in this country not counting illegals....ever figure the odds?

Might want to....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> Ive been in practice for 21 years....I hv heard of it
> 
> its one of many risk factors for oral cancers


So.... were you being funny and I didn't catch it? I miss funny, sometimes.

We all know about the dangers of smoking. A friend is about to start weeks of radiation treatment for throat cancer. You guessed it; he smoked for decades.

The risks associated with HPV and men aren't as well known.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> then show me where the smoking cases were culled out then.........the article is one big advertisement for Gardasil......as they are pushing big time for boys to get the expensive vaccine now too
> 
> As I said before exposure to HPV is just one of the many risk factors in whether or not somebody has oral cancer...smoking is one of the biggies though
> 
> funny how just now HPV in boys is "spiking".......just in time for the expensive vaccine to save the day...........marketing 101 at its best


Speaking of risks, the risks associated with Gardasil is something not discussed. As you said, marketing 101.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

Denton said:


> So.... were you being funny and I didn't catch it? I miss funny, sometimes.
> 
> We all know about the dangers of smoking. A friend is about to start weeks of radiation treatment for throat cancer. You guessed it; he smoked for decades.
> 
> The risks associated with HPV and men aren't as well known.


wasn't trying to be funny........just reminding folks of the more important risks that are a little more in ones power to control


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

12vman said:


> wasn't trying to be funny........just reminding folks of the more important risks that are a little more in ones power to control


And, they are more known.
Talking about this problem is not having our minds in the gutter - although some of the comments were sophomoric.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> And, they are more known.
> Talking about this problem is not having our minds in the gutter - although some of the comments were sophomoric.


In my best Di Nero voice...."you talkin' to me"? :vs_shocked:


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

@12vman, let us not forget about chewing tobacco, my neighbor across the street lost his whole lower lip to cancer, they stretched out his cheeks and stitched him up. He got a permanent grin like the Joker. On top of that he went through months of Kemo and radiation treatments.

And now back to the real topic of of the hazards of Oral sex. Being retired Navy, and have spread my seed about the world, I can proudly say I have I earned my Red Wing ribbon with bronze star and oak leaf cluster! Now if anyone wants to know some good ports to visit, just send me a PM :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: I can proudly admit I have been a man whore in the past, one 4 month cruise around south america chocked me up 72 confirmed contacts......

Not so respectfully your

A retired GunnersMate!!!

Anchors away my boy, Anchors AWAY (Liberty call, liberty call)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

One of my favorite little beer tenders recently passed from squamas cell rectal cancer caused by the papaloma virus. She was married to a big black guy I coulda told her that is an exit not an entry..but I did not get the medical report until too late in the game.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> So.... were you being funny and I didn't catch it? I miss funny, sometimes.


Dammit Denton! Your gonna have to get with the program on the funny business here!


----------

